# Little Jon? Serving Winder will debut at the ATA Show



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Little Jon™ Serving Winder will debut at the ATA Show*

The Little Jon™ serving winder will debut at the ATA show in Booth #509.


Uses standard 3/8” variable speed reversing drill for power.
Uses most hand serving tools.
Produces tight cam and center serving on cables or strings.
Servings are hand started by any method the string maker may use.
Capable of serving speeds up to 12 inches per minute
Folds over rail during the initial construction of bowstrings or cables.
Applies serving to either end of bowstring
Can serve any length of string or cable with extension cable.
Designed for use with the Little Jon™ bowstring jig, but can be used with any jig developing at least 200# of tension and presenting the strand bundle centered at 6-15/16” over the top of 1-5/8” Unit strut.

This is a gear belt driven device and is basically of cast aluminum construction. Teflon impregnated bearings are used to eliminate possibility of string contamination. The serving winder will have a lifetime warranty, to the original owner, for the castings and shafting. The drive components including the belt and bearings will have a 5 year warranty to the original owner. This warranty will be void if alterations are made or because of obvious abuse and excludes finish.

Orders for these winders will be taken. These will be delivered in as timely as manner as possible on a first come first served bases. I will have my cell phone available at the ATA show for any one not able to attend.

McMahan Archery Products are only sold through authorized dealerships. 
The retail price of the motorized serving winder is $850 Dealer inquires are welcome.

This prices include shipment in the lower 48 states.

My web site, www.bowstringjigs.com, will be updated to include a new web page on the winder. A short video will be avaiable of a center serving application.

Please refer to this thread for information on the string jig or my web site:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=3309679&posted=1#post3309679


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Very cool, American innovation at its finest. nice work.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*A new DVD will soon be available for the Little Jon™ Products*

Please refer to this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=3885653#post3885653

This DVD will be shipped with all Little Jon™ products.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Shipment of jigs and winders will be ready in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

We have made some improvements to the serving winder. The first ones were using steel rods and had brass counterweights for these. These have both been discontinued. The rod design has been switch to an Easton FMJ arrow shaft. This makes it a lot smoother running.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Unfortunately, the shop and I had a mistake in our pricing. I thought the shop had included commerical components in their figures. They had not. It is really hard for me to see all the cost of the machining, but I have went through several times now and keep coming up with similar costs. We even did some time studies of the machining operations and when you start listing them and the time required they all seem reasonable, but add up. At any rate, the retail price is going to $1050 shipped.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Winders are in stock, now.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

What!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I have made a couple of changes to the winder since it introduction. The steel rods were replaced by some graphite arrow shafts with a special knurled nut on the end. This basically eliminated the need for the brass counter balances. The knurled nuts make it much easier to reposition them.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

grouse said:


> Very cool, American innovation at its finest. nice work.




Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

This is just what this country needs is more AMERICAN INNOVATION.:wink:

GOOD JOB DEEZLIN.:darkbeer:<-------<<< rootbeer float made from some of the home made ice cream that was at the IBO shoot.:wink: AC


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

We had wwent by your booth at the IBO and must of missed you we are looking at getting one inhouse to build test strings with for R&D please give me a call so we can get one on order 423-949-5000 ask for marttie thanks
Richard


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------

